# R.I.P Kai



## Westie (Dec 28, 2012)

RIP to my lovely cat Kai who passed away tonight after a heart attack. She was only very young :'( You will be sorely missed.


----------



## JamesMc85 (Jan 1, 2013)

Such crap news


----------

